# Aux Input Volume



## xstatic (Nov 30, 2006)

2.0T Sat/6disk in dash and Aux input in Glovebox
The Aux input volume seems very low. Even with the aux device at full volume (tried a few) switching back to the internal CD player is too loud.
Is there an adjustment for this?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aux Input Volume (xstatic)*

Chris:
I believe that the aux input receptacle is intended to accept a *line *input, not an *amplified *input. It could be that the car is noting that what it is getting is an amplified input, and thus throttling it down to avoid damage to the various parts of the car downstream of the receptacle.
Perhaps check your owner manual and see what the owner manual has to say concerning the specifications for what kind of signal you supply to the aux input receptacle. You may also want to try hooking up a different kind of device to the car - something you know supplies a line input and not an amplified input - and see what kind of results you get when you do this.
Michael


----------



## xstatic (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Aux Input Volume (PanEuropean)*

I would think that the most likely thing to plug in would be the output of a headphone jack on a portable mp3 player, iPod, cd player, etc.
I'll see if I can find anything in the manual and try some other devices and see what I come up with.
Thanks


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Aux Input Volume (xstatic)*

I noticed this with my AUX input too, I tried plugging in a couple of mp3 players (old Archos Jukebox and my IRiver h120) and a portable media player (Cowon A2)... and all of them sound very low in terms of volume when played through the head unit. 
Not sure why VW would have put in input that expected an amplified input, since the most logical use of the AUX is for mp3 players.
I'm curious to find out why the volume is so low as well, so hopefully more testing will give us an answer.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aux Input Volume (jaybhai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaybhai* »_I'm curious to find out why the volume is so low...

You might want to very carefully read the owner manual instructions for using the radio. Some VW radios - such as the one in my car - have three or more different volume settings, one for radio, one for navigation, one for telephone inputs, and yet another for auxiliary inputs. In other words, there might be a sub-menu in there somewhere that controls how the main volume knob reacts to the aux input.
Michael


----------



## Former Texan (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Aux Input Volume (xstatic)*

I've got an Eos with the simple jack located in the glove box, but haven't tried to use it yet. My question for those of you that have, is there any way to CLOSE the glove box once you've attached the wire? I've been looking for a "notch" or something similar in the glove box door sufficient to let the line snake out even with the glove box closed. I can't believe that I'm supposed to drive around with an open glove box just because I want to use my I pod. What am I missing here? Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aux Input Volume (Former Texan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Former Texan* »_ What am I missing here? 

I guess what you are missing is the design and engineering history behind the audio input jack on the North American specification Eos.
That jack was not part of the original design of the vehicle - it was something that was added (likely at the last minute) at the request of Volkswagen of North America. The factory decided to provide the jack by deleting the glovebox light (which normally fits in that position) and providing a flat plate with a hole in it for an audio jack.
I don't own an Eos, so I can't tell you the best way to work around the very limited clearance allowed for the plug that fits into the jack. However, the first thing I would probably try would be purchasing a right-angle mini phono plug, and seeing if the glovebox door will close if a right-angle plug is inserted in the hole. If that works, I'd just make up a little patch cord with a female mini-phono connector on one end, and a right-angle male plug on the other end, then plug my audio device into the end of this patch cord.
Michael
*Right Angle Male Mini-Phono Plug*


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Aux Input Volume (Former Texan)*

I've tried a few test plugs and there is actually much more clearance then there appears to be. I'll try to post some pictures when I get it set up with the real thing.


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Aux Input Volume (jnhashmi)*

I posted the following in the other thread about the aux input, but i will repost it here:
I am not sure if this will help anyone here...but I thought I would pass it along. I bought this. http://www.amazon.com/gp/produ...10351
It is a retracting cord to connect your iPod to the aux input in the glovebox. The nice features are that it stretches to about four feet so it will reach across the car but it can shrink (and hide in the glovebox) when not in use. The other good thing about it is that the cord itself is very flat so there is no problem closing the door of the glovebox on it.
I also got the tune flex. http://www.griffintechnology.c...flex/ It works great in the Eos because of where the outlet is located. If you make the "neck" almost straight, it puts the ipod right below your radio controls where it is easy to see and change tracks. I got mine on eBay, where it was much cheaper. 
The other nice thing about the Tuneflex is that it may help you with your volume problem (it is only for iPods though). The iPod sits in the Tuneflex and connects with the bottom dock connector. Then you plug the other end of your cord from the aux input into a port on the bottom of the Tuneflex. This means that the sound is coming from the dock connection instead of the headphone jack, so the volume of the iPod doesn't impact the volume you hear in the car.
If anyone wants to see photos of these items in my Eos, let me know and I can post some.


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Aux Input Volume (Bster67)*

Something to note: Those retractable jacks were selling at my local cheap (usually) electronics store for $19.99 in the iPod accessory aisle. Two aisles over in the humble general accessories aisle there was a jack without the retractable feature for $2.99. 


_Modified by jnhashmi at 10:42 PM 12-26-2006_


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Aux Input Volume (jnhashmi)*

I just hooked up my iPod via the Aux jack and it sounds GREAT! I thought that maybe there would be some quality loss but it sounds better than a CD! Wow. I have no problem with the volume (it's plenty loud even without the iPod turned up all the way) and the EQ on the iPod is still set (someone suggested that you have to turn the EQ off) and it sounds killer. Yeah - something worked better than expected.


_Modified by jnhashmi at 10:49 PM 12-26-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aux Input Volume (jnhashmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnhashmi* »_Yeah - something worked better than expected...

Now *that *is a nice surprise! We are working through a similar nice surprise in the Phaeton forum - it seems that if you put the car through a procedure known as 'Set Readiness Code' - this is done with the computerized scan tool at the VW dealer - it is like getting a major tune-up. At least, that was the result when the techs at my dealer carried out this procedure on my car. Not sure if it works for other engine types or not - we are trying to find this out at present. The discussion is here: Engine Light On.
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Aux Input Volume (xstatic)*

Not that this helps you, but I have found that the CD volume is much higher than any of the rest of the inputs on the head unit. I don't remember there being any way to adjust them, but I also haven't looked recently. The manual (assuming you received the right booklet for your radio) is however quite thorough regarding the adjustments/features of the head unit.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Aux Input Volume (gilesrulz)*

I have found a large disparity in volume switching between satellite and FM


----------



## ericl (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm still having problems with a humming noise coming from the speakers whenever I plug my iPod into the aux input. I get some humming feedback and it seems to not matter which volume is higher, on the stereo or iPod. 
Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (ericl)*

I remember people having this issue when they were charging their iPod using the cigarette lighter.


----------



## ericl (Nov 26, 2006)

No charging, just the iPod in the glove box with a headphone adapter. 
It's quite an annoying sound. It sounds like it should be an easy fix with a ground loop isolator or something (I think that's what it will take, but I'm not an electrician).


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Aux Input Volume (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
The factory decided to provide the jack by deleting the glovebox light (which normally fits in that position) and providing a flat plate with a hole in it for an audio jack.


Does anyone know if it's possible to re-attach the glove-box light on NAR vehicles? If one were to take out the Aux input, would the wiring be there to attach the OEM light? Just curious as I may not be needing the Aux input in the future.
Thanks!


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (ericl)*

If you are sure that your cable is good, I would take it to your dealer. That sounds like a grounding problem that is not normal.
.....
I looked inside the dash on that side and did not find a hanging part of the wiring harness that would obviously be for the light, but I only spent 10 minutes using a flashlight. It seems likely that they would use the same wiring harness as the ROW cars, but it is also possible they did not use the same harness due to the added noise that harness might add to the aux input.


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Aux Input Volume (jnhashmi)*

hi everybody, hi jnhashmi,
very interesting post, my Samoa EOS has arrived at my dealer, we are trying to plannify the add-ons to do (alcantara, brodit, qtek, front PDC) and the missing thing is exactly that AUX cable which is NOT available in belgium (but well in germany for 30$ in the options list for a new car) I called VW Luxembourg, VW belgium, Blaupunkt Belgium and searched hours on the net to find a reference of that cable, just found a third party who makes it and the Audiolink (jack and usb box) box.
your problem with the level input is important for me, as I need to tell the guys what to do by tomorrow ...
So jnhashmi, do you have a RCD 500 Dynaudio by any chance ? (that's mine)
If one of you has the reference of the cable I'll be quite happy to have it ... Michael maybe ?
thanks a million, bad days for me at the moment ... car waiting 4 me because of a 10$ cable missing ...
bougy


_Modified by bougy at 10:01 PM 2-8-2007_


----------

